# Pc Absturz bei Skypeanruf



## abe15 (24. Oktober 2009)

Hi Leute,
ich habe seit heute Mittag ein böses Problem mit Skype. Immer, wenn ich angerufen werde und auf "Annehmen" drücke bzw. wenn ich jemanden anrufe stürzt mein Pc ab. Wenn ich den Anruf starte klingelt es einige Sekunden bevor der Fehler auftritt.
Ich bekomme dann sofort einen Bluescreen, den ich eben mal abgeschrieben habe. Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir da weiterhelfen.

"Es wurde ein Problem festgestellt. Windows wurde heruntergefahren, damit der Computer nicht beschädigt wird.
IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL

Wenn sie die Fehlermeldung zum ersten Mal angezeigt bekommen [...] (Das ist ja Standart den jeder kennt, deshalb kürze ich es mal)

Technische Informationen:
***STOP: 0x0000000A (0x00000001, 0x00000002, 0x00000001, 0x804F9B94)

Speicherabbild des physischen Speichers [...]"

Bin wirklich absolut ratlos, bitte helft mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße abe


=> Ich trage hier mal Infos aus dem laufenden Thread zusammen damit diejenigen die neu reinschaun nicht alles lesen müssen:
- Neuinstallation wurde schon versucht
- Skypeversion ist 4.1.0.166


----------



## Vaishyana (24. Oktober 2009)

Zum Problem genau kann ich dir leider nichts sagen, hast du Skype denn schonmal neuinstalliert?


----------



## abe15 (24. Oktober 2009)

Vaishyana schrieb:


> Zum Problem genau kann ich dir leider nichts sagen, hast du Skype denn schonmal neuinstalliert?



Ja habe ich versucht, hat nichts gebracht. Skypeversion ist übrigens 4.1.0.166.


----------



## Ogil (24. Oktober 2009)

Treiber der Soundkarte bzw. des USB-Headsets neu installieren. Im Bluescreen steht normal auch irgendein Dateiname - wenn Du den nennen kannst kann man eventuell das Ganze schon ein wenig besser eingrenzen...


----------



## abe15 (24. Oktober 2009)

Soundkartentreiber ist ein Anhaltspunkt, versuche ich gleich. Das Headset ist Logitech und Treiber habe ich speziell dafür keine, es wurden auch keine mitgeliefert. 
Ein weiterer Dateiname kommt in der Fehlermeldung auch nicht vor, habe sie so gepostet wie sie auch auf meinem Monitor stand.
Verstehe auch nicht wie sowas auf einmal fehlzünden kann. Hat Monatelang geklappt und eigentlich nichts großartiges installiert. Vorgestern den Youtube Converter, aber daran kann es ja nicht liegen.

Glaube ich habe vergessen mein Betriebssystem zu erwähnen => Windows XP.


----------



## Klos1 (24. Oktober 2009)

Wirklich ne Chance zur genauen Fehlerermittlung hat du wenn überhaupt nur mit dem Dump-File, was er angelegt hat. Da könnte man mal reinschauen.

Ansonsten, wenn du Vista hast oder Win7, dann drücke start und gib bei suche "verifier" ein und starte das Programm. Klicke Standardeinstellungen und wähle nicht signierte Treiber aus.
Sind da welche dabei, dann ist es hochwahrscheinlich, daß hier dein Übeltäter bereits mit gelistet ist. Dann gehst du wieder zurück und sagst "alle Treiber auswählen" und klickst auf Fertigstellung. Der Verifier überwacht nun die Treiber, weswegen dein System auch langsamer wird. Erzwinge nun den Bluescreen und gib die Infos hier weiter.

Oder debugge das Dump-File für nähere Informationen. Oft findet man hier näheres. Allein die Fehlermeldung, welche du gepostet hast, bringt jedoch nichts. Das sagt, daß es wahrscheinlich ein Treiber ist, kann aber auch Hardware sein. Und wenn es wirklich ein Treiber ist, dann weißt du immer noch nicht welcher. Der muss nichts mit Skype zu tun haben. Es könnte auch irgendein anderer Treiber sein, der in einen Speicherbereich schreibt, der ihn nichts angeht und wenn dann der urspüngliche Besitzer wieder kommt, dann knallt es.

Also, entweder Dump debuggen, Verifier oder ins Blaue raten und vielleicht mal die Hauptverdächtigen deaktivieren.


----------



## abe15 (24. Oktober 2009)

Wie schon gesagt, ich habe XP.
Wie debugge ich den/die/das Dump?


----------



## abe15 (24. Oktober 2009)

An alle mit dem selben Problem:

Bei mir hat eine Neuinstallation der Soundtreiber geholfen. 
Danke für eure Hilfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

